# Cfdisk Not working on sata

## gentoobobby

I got a problem , Ive just aput a new sata drive in tryiong to loads cfdisk getting lots of errors any idea why this is happening i used to just type cfdisk /dev/sda 

? 

im really confused  

bobLast edited by gentoobobby on Tue Feb 07, 2006 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sparks

are you sure you have the correct SATA drivers in the kernel or as a module?

----------

## Albert_g

Dear gentoobobby,

Checking in my crystal ball i see that you're having hardware problems, but the ball is a little foggy now so I can't see the details.  :Shocked: 

I could try to use a little alcohol and a kleenex, but knowing the exact wording of the errors may help a bit more, as also would be helpful to have kernel version, portage version, cfdisk version, and so on.

Please, be so kind to do as requested, because I can see now that all the alcohol bottles in the house are empty.

Of course you can also check with a different hdd, set of cables, trying to upgrade your system and /or R.T.F.M.

Truly yours to command,

Albert

----------

## gentoobobby

Well io dunno whats happenign im using the live cd stage 3 i gues si have been installing on systems all day today 

sometimes cfdisk just works sometimes i need to specify /dev/sda or something like  that but regards to ur questin i have no idea man thanks for helping me

----------

## gentoobobby

Any more Suggestions any 1 still rally stuck on this 1 

Im just putting in the livecd and using cfdisk 

has any 1 got a list of commnad si could try 

cfdisk 

cfdisk /dev/hda b c and so on 

cfdisk /dev/sda 

to gfet cfdisk to work

----------

## sparks

 *gentoobobby wrote:*   

> Any more Suggestions any 1 still rally stuck on this 1 
> 
> Im just putting in the livecd and using cfdisk 
> 
> has any 1 got a list of commnad si could try 
> ...

 

It seems like you are installing Gentoo from scratch.  In your original post you made it seem like you had a working gentoo install and just added a SATA drive that you could not get to work.  

First off, you need to know what motherboard you have and then determine which SATA controller is used on the board.  Once you have done that do an lsmod to see if the correct kernel module for your controller is loaded, if it is not you will need to know which module to load then use the modprobe command to load it.

Once you have the correct support for your SATA drive then you can use cfdisk to create/destroy partitions.  The lspci tool should come in handy for you.  Post back with more info on your SATA controller, lsmod, and lspci outputs.

----------

## gentoobobby

```
 Module                             size                   by

           parport_pc                      28004                0

           partport                          22693                parport_pc 

           floppy                             45204                 0

           pcspkr                            2764                   0

           rtc                                  8940                   0

           via_rhine                         17316                 0

           mii                                 2944                   via _rhime 

           dm_mod                         38340                 0

           ata _pilx                          6244                  0

           ahci                                7972                   0

           sata_qstor                       6468                   0

           sata_vsc                          5284                   0

           sata_uli                            4576                   0

           sata_sis                           4448                   0

           sata_sx4                           9924                  0

           sata_nv                            5988                   0

           sata_via                            5572                  0

           sata_svw                          4868                    0

            libata                               28039                  12 ata-piix , ahci , sata_qstor , sata_vsc , sata_uli , sata_sis , sata_nv , sata_vq sata _svw  , sata_sil, sata _promise 

           spb2                                  17160

           ohci19344                         26388

           ieee1394                          59192                2 sbp2 ,ochi1394

           s1811_hcd                        9664

           ohci_hcd                           15396

there are a few more is this enough for now ? 
```

----------

## gentoobobby

sorry bout my post there couldnt get it inline

----------

## sparks

and what is the output of lspci?

----------

## gentoobobby

Il have to bash that command out agian , ive jhust wacke din another sata hardrive for the minute  , I still need to sort the problem out on this one though as i no i have ha dit workng before .

----------

